# Welcome to our new Science and Space forum!



## DeeJay

@Kyle


----------



## Kyle

Thank you very much!


----------



## glhs837




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 151017


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


>


Science.


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> View attachment 151016


I was known around the farm for my ability to teach the feral barn cats how to fly.

I missed that trick.


----------



## Sneakers

kwillia said:


> Is there we can discuss Uranus?


Only after you go back to remedial English.


----------



## kwillia

Sneakers said:


> Only after you go back to remedial English.


I have no clue where that came from...


----------



## kwillia

All your base are belong to us.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> I have no clue where that came from...


----------



## Gilligan

Welp...this subsection sure is off to a great start. So much science..


----------



## glhs837

This is the foyer, keepin it light.... dont want to scare off the 'Tals


----------



## Grumpy

If you drilled a tunnel through Earth and jumped in, you would reach the other side in 42 minutes and 12 seconds, and your top speed would be 17,670 mph.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> If you drilled a tunnel through Earth and jumped in, you would reach the other side in 42 minutes and 12 seconds, and your top speed would be 17,670 mph.


I noticed you were gone.


----------



## Gilligan

Grumpy said:


> If you drilled a tunnel through Earth and jumped in, you would reach the other side in 42 minutes and 12 seconds, and your top speed would be 17,670 mph.


ahma try that. Stay tuned.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> I noticed you were gone.


You never said that about me.


----------



## Sneakers

Grumpy said:


> If you drilled a tunnel through Earth and jumped in, you would reach the other side in 42 minutes and 12 seconds, and your top speed would be 17,670 mph.


I thought you'd stop halfway thru as gravity 'reverses'.


----------



## Grumpy

DId you know that all the inhabitants of Mars are robots?


----------



## RoseRed

Did someone say something?


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> I thought you'd stop halfway thru as gravity 'reverses'.


Let us know.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Let us know.


'K!


----------



## Grumpy

Water is a limited resource in space - because of this, astronauts must resort to recycling their own waste. NASA astronaut Scott Kelly consumed approximately 730 liters of recycled urine and sweat during his yearlong mission. 

Just thought you'd like to know...YW


----------



## Grumpy

These pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## kwillia

The human brain takes in 11 million bits of information every second but is aware of only 40.


----------



## jazz lady

Toilet paper is a relatively recent invention, but the ancients still had to wipe. Roman philosopher Seneca, who lived from 4 B.C. to A.D. 65, recorded the use of a sponge attached to a stick that did the job. Between uses, the tool (called a tersorium) sat in a bucket of salt water or vinegar water.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Toilet paper is a relatively recent invention, but the ancients still had to wipe. Roman philosopher Seneca, who lived from 4 B.C. to A.D. 65, recorded the use of a sponge attached to a stick that did the job. Between uses, the tool (called a tersorium) sat in a bucket of salt water or vinegar water.


Only you would know that.


----------



## glhs837

kwillia said:


> The human brain takes in 11 million bits of information every second but is aware of only 40.




Some people, that 40 is just that....... I see them driving....


----------



## DoWhat

Assume a situation. 
There is an earthquake which is one point higher on the Richter scale than another earthquake which is ten times powerful. Now how much powerful do you think the earthquake will be if it was just 1/2 a point higher on the Richter scale?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Only you would know that.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

DoWhat said:


> Assume a situation.
> There is an earthquake which is one point higher on the Richter scale than another earthquake which is ten times powerful. Now how much powerful do you think the earthquake will be if it was just 1/2 a point higher on the Richter scale?


Chris will be along shortly


----------



## Ken King

DoWhat said:


> Assume a situation.
> There is an earthquake which is one point higher on the Richter scale than another earthquake which is ten times powerful. Now how much powerful do you think the earthquake will be if it was just 1/2 a point higher on the Richter scale?


5.623 times more energy released.


----------

